# How to adjust an indoor pigeon to an outdoor Avery



## Spencer (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi everyone I would appreciate some advice regarding my indoor pigeon on moveing him to the outside something I'd always planned to do knowing what sensitive birds they are and how they don't like any change to their routine I'm concerned about doing it I would really like to know the best way of going about it hes been inside for nearly 9 months with no problems but I can't help thinking that he's missing out
on the fresh air and sunshine has he been inside to long to go ahead with this ? And I'm also concerned with some of the nasty pathogens pigeons can pick up with the potential to make them quite ill any help with this one guys would be most appreciated thank you .


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I also believe a pigeon should rather be kept outside if possible. Build him the largest aviary you possibly can. You can always post a photo so that we can make recommendations. Do the move slowly over time. Let him spend time in there during the day and bring him inside at night. Do this for like 2 weeks and then let him start sleeping there at night. It will help if you also spend time with him inside the aviary during daytime. 

He will need to feel safe at night. A third of the aviary should be covered on the top and sides. In the one corner you can put up his perch for sleeping. You can cover the floor of the aviary with building sand, that is more higienic and will be easy to clean.

Even better if you can build the aviary against one of the walls of your house with a window opening into the aviary. Then he can go outside when he wants, or come back into your house through the window.

Consider getting him a mate later on. That will keep him busy and then you don't have to feel guilty about leaving him alone by himself.


----------



## Spencer (Jan 16, 2020)

Thanks for that Marina B once all this nightmare with the virus is over I shall start checking out Avery's and post some pictures so you can tell me what you think I was pretty sure that you would have the answer thank you so much thought you might like to see a picture of the little fella


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Good looking bird! Yes, you are welcome to post some photos. You can also check on the internet for images of pigeon/dove aviaries. That will give you lots of info.


----------



## Spencer (Jan 16, 2020)

Thank you for your kind words Marina B yes he's come a along way since I found him covered in used engine oil at about two weeks old he almost certainly wouldn't have survived if I hadn't stepped in and rescued him so satisfying to see the beautiful cock pigeon that he has grown into Full of attitude but can be incredibly sweet when he wants to be


----------

